# Poolewood 28-40 Superlathe



## woodman2 (9 Jan 2012)

(hammer) Hi - can anyone help? Have brought a second hand 28-40 Superlathe but it is missing much of the of the Owners Mannual . Has anyone got one that they could copy and post or e-mail to me? Will refund cost(s) (hammer) 

Thanks in anticipation. 

Andy Goodfield


----------



## Blister (9 Jan 2012)

woodman2":19o8uzfc said:


> (hammer) Hi - can anyone help? Have brought a second hand 28-40 Superlathe but it is missing much of the of the Owners Mannual . Has anyone got one that they could copy and post or e-mail to me? Will refund cost(s) (hammer)
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.
> 
> Andy Goodfield



I have owned one of these , you dont really need a manual as its all mechanical , What are you having problems with ? that you need a manual for ?


----------



## CHJ (9 Jan 2012)

Some e-mails on the way, large files attached so more than one e-mail.

Not so much manuals but leaflets and an old magazine report.


----------



## katellwood (9 Jan 2012)

you may find this interesting as well 

poolewood-2840-t45405.html

will also dig out my manual and send when I have a minute


----------



## woodman2 (9 Jan 2012)

(hammer) Thanks for prompt info sent through. I purchased the lathe in pices and I am awaiting a brickie mate to construct a couple of block piers before I can get it up and running. I have the front 2 pages, and back page, of the manual and seem to be missing the middle 12 pages!. I can only assume that they would be worth reading? (hammer) Andy Goodfield


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Feb 2012)

:ideaAndy- I bought one recently, and the one thing I would say is that if you do any maintenance such as taking out the shaft to clean and grease the bearings, try not to get grease, wd40 or any oils on the belt or pulleys. Even if you wipe it off with meths, the thing will wail like a banshee for quite a while. :ideasorry,the first one was in the wrong place!)- mine's a variable speed, the advice may not be relevant to a fixed speed.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Feb 2012)

Andy- a few other things i have found. the quill is hollow between the morse taper and the threaded end- after using a deep hole borer for a while, it will fill with dust, stopping the auto ejection of the tail centre and ultimately blocking the hole. Just withdraw the quill and poke around with a screwdriver, then blow it out- you do not need to dismantle anything else to do this.
The pin that helps align the headstock in the case of mine actually mis-aligns it. With the pin in place the head and tail centres are 2mm-3mm out of alignment. The pin might serve a purpose, but alignment isn't it!
On the tailstock and the carriage i found the levers far too short, so i turned longer ones and glued them over the steel bars (which makes them longer and wider), which worked well, but i also reversed the underside of the carriage so that the adjustment is done on the back side, so the handle(no matter how long) dosn't get in the way of your tools. This also encourages you to switch the lathe off before adjustment, which saves you dinging near finished pieces by being smart and doing it with the lathe running.
I hope this is of some use.........................Phil.


----------



## Baldric (13 Feb 2012)

Hi Guys, would anyone know the size of the drive belt for the 28/40 
that is the width and lenght, is it normal for this machine to make a racket
when in slow speed, over 600 rpm its as sweet as a nut, cheers Bob


----------



## CHJ (13 Feb 2012)

28 X 8 X 765 (For the mechanical drive version)


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2012)

CHJ":3j7ym54z said:


> 28 X 8 X 765




I think you will only get one from Poolwood , I tried everywhere for a belt but ended up ordering one from them


----------



## Baldric (13 Feb 2012)

Thanks for that info Chas, are spares still available? have they closed down?


----------



## Happy amateur (13 Feb 2012)

Go to www.poolewood.co.uk and send Terry an email. I am sure he would be glad to advise

Fred


----------



## Baldric (14 Feb 2012)

Tried that,to quote his reply (Hi Bob

I am sorry there is noting at all available for this machine anymore

Regards Terry)
not to worry! I will nut it out! this is one Pooolewood that will not go down without a struggle.
regards Bob


----------

